

Hackerteen, the hacker's superhero comic - rtf
http://www.hackerteen.com/

======
rtf
I happened to run into this in the bookstore today. I don't recall it making
any waves online, but it's a fun read and uses a lot of real-world concepts.
Definitely worth checking out.

